# Trip to Georgia



## ddog27 (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a business trip scheduled in April to Warner Robins Georgia. I am excited to be able to try some BBQ while in the south. Does anyone know of any BBQ joints I should or should not visit while I am there?   =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

I love Sonny's sauce on ribs!


----------



## Finney (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't know the area but here's a link to the BBQ places that are there. BBQ Link  If it were me, I would stick with local places.  The chains are going to taste the same in whatever state they are in.

If you're going to be there a while, you should drive to Savannah and eat at Paula Deans restaurant.  Good 'old style' southern cooking.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

Be prepared to wait in line there....a long line.


----------



## Finney (Mar 31, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Be prepared to wait in line there....a long line.


You got that right brotha.

They resently move to a builing three times bigger than the old one.  The lines and wait times didn't get any shorter.

Three stories of artery clogging, good old, cooked in pig fat gluttony.  Yummmmmmmmmy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> We don't even call Sonny's BBQ around here.


I went to the Sonny's on Oak Ridge in Orlando once...  :roll:  That ain't bbq either..


----------



## Finney (Mar 31, 2005)

My wife doesn't like Sonny's either.  

She's a Lexington style BBQ girl.  

But she normally likes trying other styles.  Just doesn't like Sonny's.


----------

